# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή balcanica 2019

## sarpijk

Φέτος θα κανω και εγω μετά από αρκετα χρόνια μια απόπειρα. Το ζευγάρι είναι σε εξωτερικό χωρο και εδώ και λιγες μερες μεταφέρθηκε απο 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα σε 76 αρα κινεζικη.

Εν αναμονη, ακομα δεν εχει στρώσει ο καιρος.

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλό φίλε να πάνε όλα καλά ....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Με το καλό Στέφανε, σου εύχομαι από καρδιάς τα καλύτερα...

Φιλικά πάντα βέβαια, βάλε χαμηλά τις πατήθρες, χάνεις ωφέλιμο χώρο για πέταγμα...

Από διατροφή τελικά τι τους δίνεις?

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή επιτυχία να έχεις στέφανε!

----------


## sarpijk

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχες παιδια, ειδικα θελω να πω απο εδω ενα ευχαριστώ στο Νωντα για τις συμβουλες του.

Οι πατηθρες δε φαίνονται καλα απο τη φωτογραφια.  Εχω δυο ψηλα αριστερα- δεξια εκει που κουρνιαζουν και μια στη μεση χαμηλα. Τροφη ακομα της κλουβοτεχνικης μεχρι να ερθει η Μanitoba. Εχω αρχισει και αβγουλακι. 

Σήμερα εβαλα δυο τουφιτσες βαμβακι να δω αντιδρασεις. Η θηλυκια εδειξε ενδιαφέρον.Ακομα δε θα βαλω φωλιές δεν βιαζομαι , εχω κακη εμπειρία απο πρωιμες γέννες.

----------


## kostas salonika

Άσε 2 πατιθρες σε όλο το κλουβί ώστε να πετάνε τα  πουλιά ελεύθερα όσο μπορούν μην έχεις τόσες πολλές..
Άμα θέλεις μπορώ να σου δώσω τροφή Manitoba carduelidi από το τσουβάλι που έχω για να τελειώνει ποιο γρήγορα να μην μπαγιατεβει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Παρασκευή πρωι η θηληκια μου ελαφρως  φουσκωμενη. Σαββατο πρωι το ιδιο. Πριν περάσει τριτη μερα που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει μη αναστρέψιμη κατασταση επιακεψη σε ειδικευμενο πτηνιατρο εδω στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Που ειπε οτι το συκωτι ειναι λιγο πρησμενο αλλα κατα τα αλλα ( αναλυση κουτσουλιας) ειναι μια χαρα. Δεν αξιζει για 10€ να έχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο αντι να δοκιμαζεις θεραπείες στα τυφλα?

Μου επιβεβαίωσε και ο ιδιος οτι πολλοι χασανε καρδερίνες τις τελευταίες ημερες, περσινά πουλια. Η περασμενη βδομαδα ηταν περιεργη με υψηλη υγρασια και χαμηλες θερμοκρασίες το βραδυ.

----------


## kostas salonika

Από  κουτσουλιά πως ήταν το πουλί ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Περαστικά στο πουλάκι Στέφανε.
Ήταν φουσκωμένο όλη τη μέρα ή μονάχα τις πρωινές ώρες;
Μήπως σου ανέφερε ο πτηνίατρος από τι "έφυγαν" οι καρδερίνες;

----------


## sarpijk

Το πουλι ηταν φουσκωμένο Παρασκευη πρωι, μετα εφυγα για δουλεια και γυρισα αργα. Το Σαββατο παλι τα ιδια και επειδη ακολουθουσε Κυριακη ειπα να το παω στο γιατρο. Δινω Aviomycine. Τα πουλια μεταφερθηκαν στη μεγαλη κλουβα και πιστευω η αλλαγη αυτη σε συνδυασμό με τον καιρο ειχε επιδραση. Δεν ειχε διάρροια  Κωστα.  

Δεν μου ειπε οτι εφυγαν απο κατι συγκεκριμένο ειχα και εγω την έννοια οποτε δεν τον ρωτησα λεπτομέρειες.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MacGyver

Περαστικά του Στέφανε, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τα θηλυκά αρρωσταινουν πιο εύκολα από τα αρσενικά. Ρωτα σε παρακαλώ την επόμενη φορά τον πτηνιατρο αν γνωρίζει ή υποψιαζεται το λόγο

----------


## kostas salonika

Πιστεύω όλα τα πουλιά μετά από αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος τις πρώτες μέρες έχουν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα είτε είναι σε εσωτερικό είτε σε εξωτερικό χώρο..

Πάντα όταν κάνω αλλαγή  δίνω πριν την την αλλαγή 1-2 μέρες ριγαναιλεο και να έχουν σε ξέχωρη ταιστρα λυπαρους σπόρους να φάνε όσο θέλουν ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Πως τα πάνε τα πουλιά;;
Τα βλέπεις έχουν ανεβεί ;;



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Καλησπέρα, εχουν αρχισει να παίρνουν τα πανω τους αλλα με τις βροχες παλι πισω πανε. Εσενα Κωστα?

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα ίδια φίλε...
Τέλη Απρίλη και ακόμα τα πουλιά είναι πεσμένα ειδικά τα θηλυκά ..
Περισυ τέτοιο καιρό είχα μικρά 15 ημερών ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Παμε για Μαιο, μακαρι να στρωσει ο καιρος.

----------


## kostas salonika

Ε δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτός ο καιρός ..
Μια μερεα ήλιο 2 μέρες βροχή με 14 βαθμούς όλοι μέρα την μια τα πουλιά περνούν τα πάνω τους και 10 κάτω...

Δεν έχω δει ακόμα θηλυκά να μπαίνουν σε φωλιά,μόνο τα αρσενικά μπαίνουν,και ούτε τα πεταρισματα που κάνουν τα θηλυκά όταν πιάνουν βαμβάκι η νήμα στο στόμα ..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TasosM

Λιγο υπομονη ακομη. Σε 10 μερες το πολυ θα παρουν ολα μπρος. Ειμαστε και βορεια με θερμοκρασιες λιγο ποιο χαμηλες.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ολα καλα θα πανε ρε,υπομονη

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Την Τετάρτη κοντεψα να παθω καταστροφή παω το πρωι στο κλουβι και βλεπω τη θυληκια φουακωμενη σε μαυρα χαλια.Ειχα αφήσει το κλουβι χωρις ποτιστρα μια ολοκληρη ημερα, πηρα να τα καθαρισω γιατί ελειπα μεγαλη εβδομαδα και ενω εβαλα νερο στα αλλα δυο κλουβια , σε αυτα δεν εβαλα.


Τελικα το προλαβα πριν γίνει μεγαλο κακο, μιλησα και με το γιατρο μου ειπε οτι θέλει 24 ωρες να επανέλθει το πουλι απο την αφυδάτωση οπως και εγινε. Εδωσα μια ημερα almora και κανω θεραπεια τωρα με βιταμινες.

Χτες Σαββατο εβαλα δυο φωλιες και λιγο νημα. Δεν ειδα μεγαλη διαθεση , λογικο εαν σκεφτω την ταλαιπωρία που περασαν. Σημερα ειδα τον αρσενικο να την κυνηγαει με κατεβασμενες φτερουγες. Ειμαι αισιόδοξος.

----------


## kostas salonika

> Την Τετάρτη κοντεψα να παθω καταστροφή παω το πρωι στο κλουβι και βλεπω τη θυληκια φουακωμενη σε μαυρα χαλια.Ειχα αφήσει το κλουβι χωρις ποτιστρα μια ολοκληρη ημερα, πηρα να τα καθαρισω γιατί ελειπα μεγαλη εβδομαδα και ενω εβαλα νερο στα αλλα δυο κλουβια , σε αυτα δεν εβαλα.
> 
> 
> Τελικα το προλαβα πριν γίνει μεγαλο κακο, μιλησα και με το γιατρο μου ειπε οτι θέλει 24 ωρες να επανέλθει το πουλι απο την αφυδάτωση οπως και εγινε. Εδωσα μια ημερα almora και κανω θεραπεια τωρα με βιταμινες.
> 
> Χτες Σαββατο εβαλα δυο φωλιες και λιγο νημα. Δεν ειδα μεγαλη διαθεση , λογικο εαν σκεφτω την ταλαιπωρία που περασαν. Σημερα ειδα τον αρσενικο να την κυνηγαει με κατεβασμενες φτερουγες. Ειμαι αισιόδοξος.


Τυχερός είσαι....
Τα αρσενικά  έχουν έρθει τα θηλυκά ακόμα δεν ήρθαν 100%..
Υπομονή,διατροφή,λίγη βιταμίνη Ε και θα έρθουν 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ευτυχώς που δεν είχε πολύ ζέστη και άντεξε το πουλί.
Καλή συνέχεια χωρίς απρόοπτα.

----------


## sarpijk

Δουλευα το Σ/Κ και σημερα ειπα να ασχοληθω λιγο πιο ζεστα. Ειχα βαλει δυο φωλιες μεσα αλλα δεν ειχα πολυ πλαστικη φυλλωσια για να καλύψω. Σημερα αλλαξα θεση τη μια φωλια και πηγα εδω κοντά και εκοψα φουντες απο πευκο για να βελτιωσω την καλυψη. Τα πουλια δειχνουν ενδιαφέρον, περισσότερο ο αρσενικός ειδα οτι μπηκε μεσα και στις δυο φωλιες να τις δοκιμασει και τον ειδα να παίρνει και νημα στο στομα. Τα πουλια δειχνουν σε πολυ καλη κατάσταση μετα την προσφατη περιπέτεια.

Ειχα διαβάσει παλια οτι ο αρσενικος επιλεγει και καθοδηγει στο χτισιμο φωλιάς. Το εχετε δει να επαληθεύεται?

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ειχα διαβάσει παλια οτι ο αρσενικος επιλεγει και καθοδηγει στο χτισιμο φωλιάς. Το εχετε δει να επαληθεύεται?


Καλησπέρα Στέφανε. Για μένα αυτό δεν ισχύει!
Το πεύκο που έκοψες το μείον είναι ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα ξεραθει

----------


## sarpijk

Κωστα ειχα βαλει και παλια σε αναπαραγωγη δε θυμαμαι εαν ειχε ξεραθει σύντομα  αλλα σίγουρα δεν ειχε δημιουργήσει προβλημα .

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες στις καρδερίνες.... Θα κάνουν ότι θέλουν και εμείς θα τρέχουμε

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα κατ΄ευχήν. Προσοχή μην έχει ζουζούνια το πεύκο (έτσι κόλλησαν πριν χρόνια μελίγκρα τα φυτά στο μπαλκόνι μου)

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ναι, έχω δει αρσενικά να "δείχνουν" ποια φωλιά προτιμούν αλλά στο τέλος ξέρεις τι γίνεται έτσι; Επιλέγει το θυληκο!Πιο πολύ παρακίνηση σε ερωτικό παιχνίδι το κόβω παρά επιλογή.Οπως και να χει καλό σημάδι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Εχει καποιος να προτείνει που θα παρω μια καλη ψευτικη φυλλωσια?

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Στο γνωστό παιχνιδαδικο Στέφανε όλο και κάτι θα βρεις

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Εχει καποιος να προτείνει που θα παρω μια καλη ψευτικη φυλλωσια?


Προσοχή γιατι καμια φορά τα μαδανε και δεν ξέρω αν καταλήγουν στο στομάχι τους. Προσπαθώ να τους τα καταργήσω αλλά με αυτόν τον καιρό δεν ξέρεις τελικά τι τους φταίει

----------


## sarpijk

> Στο γνωστό παιχνιδαδικο Στέφανε όλο και κάτι θα βρεις
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Πηγα σήμερα και πηρα νεα φυλλωσια και εβγαλα το πεύκο. Για να δούμε ποτε θα πάρουν μπρος.

----------


## sarpijk

Ακομα τιποτα απο φωλιά. Να τα χωρισω μηπως για λιγο?

----------


## MacGyver

> Ακομα τιποτα απο φωλιά. Να τα χωρισω μηπως για λιγο?


Πέρυσι το είχα κάνει με τα φανέτα και είχε αποτελέσμα... Θα έλεγα να δοκιμάσεις, αλλά περίμενε και άλλες γνώμες

----------


## amastro

Και εγώ Νώντα το δικό σου προηγούμενο ήμουν έτοιμος να αναφέρω στον Στέφανο.

----------


## kostas salonika

Νωντα να τα χωρίσει και να τα ξανά ανοίξει ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι τώρα δεν έχει νόημα.θα έλεγα να τα αφήσεις όπως είναι και να έχεις υπομονη γιατί γενικά η αναπαραγωγή φέτος έχει πάει πίσω. Να σκεφτείς ότι έχω παλιά θυλικα 4-5χρονων και ακόμα τίποτα!

----------


## sarpijk

Δε χανω τιποτα να δοκιμασω να τα χωρισω με χωρισμα 2 μερες.

----------


## sotos2908

Συγνωμη που παρεμβαίνω αλλα εγω περισυ ηταν σαν αδερφακια μεσα. Και ειπα τετοιο λαθος ποτε ξανα. Τα ειχα χώρια μεχρι που εβλεπα οτι άρχιζε η θηλυκια να ψαχνει και να κελαιδαει κ αυτη...... Με το που εννοθηκαν δεν σταματησαν τα κυνηγητα πραγματικα στην αρχη ειχε τρελο τσακωμο που ελεγα θα φαγωθουν και μολις κυριαρχησε το αρσενικο πηγαινε διπλα στο θηλυκο και ελεγε ασταματητα και ολο την πλησιαζε μεχρι και που εκανε φωλια.  Πιστευω οτι οταν ειναι ηρεμα τα πραγματα ειναι επικίνδυνα... Ολα αυτα χωρις εμπειρία μονο με μια ματια που εχω απο φετος.... Εαν θελεις να την λαβεις υπόψιν στο χερι σου ειναι.

----------


## kostas salonika

Εγώ σήμερα εβαλα χώρισμα σε ένα ζευγάρι ...
19-4-2019 είδα το πρώτο βατεμα  και καθημερινά σχεδόν μεχρει και σήμερα 1 μήνα μετά δεν έχει κάνει φωλιά βάζει 2-3 τρίχες βγάζει το ίδιο το ίδιο βγαίνει από την φώλια μαλώνει με αρσενικό πάει τις βγάζει ..
Εβαλα σήμερα χώρισμα να δω τι θα κάνουν 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, αυριο μπαινει χωρισμα για δυο μέρες μινιμουμ.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Δε χανω τιποτα να δοκιμασω να τα χωρισω με χωρισμα 2 μερες.


Χώρισε τα, αφού το έχεις ψιλοαποφασισει! Σιγά το πράμα.Τη θυληκια από την μεριά της φωλιάς εννοείται.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Φωλιές εχω μια σε καθε πλευρά...

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Φωλιές εχω μια σε καθε πλευρά...


Έχει δείξει προτίμηση σε κάποια; Καλά όλα αυτά Στέφανε είναι κουβέντα να κάνουμε έτσι, απλά αν σε κάποια έχει (πού κουρνιάζει ας πούμε) αστή σε εκείνη την μεριά.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, αυριο μπαινει χωρισμα για δυο μέρες μινιμουμ.


Αφού είσαι αποφασισμένος να βάλεις χώρισμα άστο τουλάχιστον καμία εβδομάδα!

----------


## MacGyver

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Σωτήρη οτι η ηρεμία δεν είναι καλή. Εμένα χθες μου βιδωσε και άλλαξα τα αρσενικα σε 2 ζευγάρια (τράμπα) που μου εδωσαν και τα δυο αυγά φέτος για να δω λίγη δράση (ανέβασα και σχετικό βίντεο)

----------


## sarpijk

Χτες γυρισα μετα απο απουσια και ειδα μερικες κλωστές μεσα στη φωλια . Σημερα με συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία βλεπω ενεργο ενδιαφέρον της θηλυκιας για χτίσιμο φωλιας. Με το πασο της αλλα πιστευω οτι μεσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα εχει ολοκληρώσει.

----------


## sarpijk

"Ολημερις το  χτιζανε το βραδυ γκρεμιζοταν " πραγματικά, εδω κι δυο μερες τα βλεπω απο την καμερα ολη μερα κουβαλημα υλικο και το πρωι η φωλια εχει μεσα λιγες κλωστες μονο.

Πιστεύετε οτι μπορει να τη χαλαει ο αρσενικός γιατι ακομα δεν εχουν ζευγαρωσει? Γενικα τον βλεπω οτι πηγαινει και ο ιδιος και καθεται στη φωλια.

----------


## escape_a3

Προσωπικά, αυτό πιστεύω...συν ότι μπορεί να έχουν ζευγαρώσει, αλλά ο αρσενικός θέλει πάλι...

Στη θέση σου, θα έβγαζα τα νήματα, θα έστρωνα εφημερίδα και μόλις έβλεπα τη θηλυκιά να την κόβει κομματάκια (για 2 μέρες τουλάχιστον), χώρισμα και νήμα κατευθείαν.

----------


## sarpijk

Θα περιμενω αναγκαστικα να δω τι θα κανουν χωρις παρεμβαση γιατι λογω δουλειας δεν θα προλάβω να τα δω πολυ τις επομενες ημερες.

Ο αρσενικος δεν μου εχει δειξει κακα δειγματα, τον εχω βαλει ζευγαρι με καναρα δυο προηγούμενες χρονιες και δεν προκαλεσε προβληματα. Για σιγουρια θα τον χώριζα οπως κανουμε με τα καναρινια στο τριτο αυγο αλλα επειδη εδω εχουμε να κάνουμε με καρδερινες φοβαμαι μην στραβωσει η θυληκια.

----------


## kostas salonika

> "Ολημερις το  χτιζανε το βραδυ γκρεμιζοταν " πραγματικά, εδω κι δυο μερες τα βλεπω απο την καμερα ολη μερα κουβαλημα υλικο και το πρωι η φωλια εχει μεσα λιγες κλωστες μονο.
> 
> Πιστεύετε οτι μπορει να τη χαλαει ο αρσενικός γιατι ακομα δεν εχουν ζευγαρωσει? Γενικα τον βλεπω οτι πηγαινει και ο ιδιος και καθεται στη φωλια.


Το ίδιο και με εμένα με ένα ζευγάρι την κάνει σχεδόν ολόκληρη την φώλια και την επόμενη είναι χαλασμένη..
Ο αρσενικός πάει στην φώλια τραβάει 1-2 τρίχες αλλά δεν την χαλάει αυτός ολοκληρωτικά..μετά πάει η θηλυκιά και την χαλάει ..
Και μετά πάλη τα ίδια ...

Άμα δεν είδες ζευγάρωμα με τα χωρίσεις..
Και να κάνει την φωλιά μπορεί να είναι ασπορα..

Το άλλο που μπορείς να κανείς είναι να βάλεις χώρισμα μεχρει να κάνει φώλια και μόλις είναι έτοιμη να των ανοίξεις να δεις αντιδράσεις ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Σημερα το πρωι η φωλια παλι αδεια και η θυληκια αδιαφορη ενω εδω και τρεις μερες κουβαλαει νημα. Δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να τα παρακολουθησω το σ/κ οποτε τα αφηνω οπως ειναι και τα βλεπω απο Δευτερα. Τοσες μερες εβαζα αυγουλακι, σκεφηκα μηπως με αυτο πυρωνει ακομα χειροτερο ο αρσενικος και ετσι δεν θα βαλω αλλο.

----------


## sarpijk

Σήμερα Δευτέρα, εβαλα χωρισμα στο ζευγαρι, καθαρισα το κλουβι και εβαλα νημα παλι στη θηλυκια. Ελπιζω να βαλει παλι μπρος για φωλια στην ησυχια της και μολις δω οτι στρωνει θα αρχιζω να βγαζω το χωρισμα για λίγες ωρες μονο καθε μερα.

 Εαν καποιος εχει καμια συμβουλη ποσες ωρες αρκουν και ποια στιγμη της ημερας ειναι καλυτερα να μας πει παρακαλω.

----------


## kostas salonika

Κάθε πρωί θα τον βάζεις μέσα ..ξυπνάνε 5:30 το πρωί άμα μπορείς εκείνη την ώρα καλός αλλιος ποιο ύστερα αλλά το πολύ μεχρει τις 7..
Βάζε τον μισή 1 ώρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Σήμερα Δευτέρα, εβαλα χωρισμα στο ζευγαρι, καθαρισα το κλουβι και εβαλα νημα παλι στη θηλυκια. Ελπιζω να βαλει παλι μπρος για φωλια στην ησυχια της και μολις δω οτι στρωνει θα αρχιζω να βγαζω το χωρισμα για λίγες ωρες μονο καθε μερα.
> 
>  Εαν καποιος εχει καμια συμβουλη ποσες ωρες αρκουν και ποια στιγμη της ημερας ειναι καλυτερα να μας πει παρακαλω.


Εγώ έκανα το ίδιο ακριβώς που θες να κάνεις (το έχω αναφέρει και σε ένα ποστ για μαλωματα τώρα πρόσφατα) και μόλις είδα να στρώνει τραβούσα χώρισμα το απόγευμα (κανα-δυο ώρες πριν νυχτώσει) και ξαναχωριζα το πρωί καμία ώρα, δύο αφού ξημέρωνε.Οταν είδα βατεμα, στην φωλιά μέσα συγκεκριμένα, δεν τα ξαναχωρισα γιατί τα πήγαιναν πολύ καλά πλέον.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Ειναι με χωρισμα στην 76αρα. Πριν λιγο τα χωρισα , θα δουμε εαν αρχισει να κανει φωλια. Ο αρσενικος "τρωει σιδερα" κελαηδαει 9 το βραδυ.

----------


## sarpijk

Τα πουλια δεν δειχνουν ενδιαφέρον για φωλια πλεον και εγω μετακομιζω άμεσα σε αλλη πολη οποτε για φετος δεν περιμενω κατι.

----------

